# 93303 vs 93306



## linzk1082 (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi,
CPT 93303 is for congenital transthoracic echo.  CPT 93306 is for non congenital transthoracic echo.  I am curious whether the result of the echo should determine which code/test is billed?
 For example if the test is done because a prenatal echo showed ventricular septal defects yet the result of the echo was normal.  Which code should be billed?


----------



## jewlz0879 (Jan 25, 2013)

I would go with 93306. Sure the indication was VSD but it was discovered the patient has "nomal" echo so I would go with 93306 as 93303 is for congenital. 

Logically, if you submit 93303 without a supporting congenital dx, more than likely, you'll get a denial. 

You could also query the physician and see if he/she agrees.


----------

